# Toilet training in a flat



## Buddie (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi
Any advice for toilet training when you live in a 1st floor flat please? 
I am a first time owner and my cockapoo pup Buddie is 23 weeks old and still regularly wees inside. I leave newspaper down as she rips puppy pads apart. She does go when we go out for walks too but I find especially first thing in the morning, I can't get her outside quickly enough!
She poos outside but does have the very occasional accident.
Any tips would be gratefully received!
Thanks
Di


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Hey I feel your pain! We live in a 4th floor flat and I have to say toilet training was a huge pain! I think it's especially hard for puppies to understand that leaving the apartment door doesn't mean that they are outside yet. For us we had to wait for an elevator and I can't tell you how many times she peed in the stairwell and in the apartment and sometimes it felt like by the time we got inside again she needed to go again BUT it will get better. I would ditch the puppy pads they are very confusing for a dog. Make sure you clean up any accidents really well with enzymatic cleaner (if it's not cleaned well enough the smell will trigger her to go again) and lastly just have a lot of patients. Reward when he/she goes outside but don't sweat the accidents too much. As they grow they can hold it longer and it will get much easier!


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

At that age they can hold it a bit. 

I’d set a very regular schedule, maybe carry her out so she doesn’t have a chance to be confused when out the flat door. 

My general approach was to not give them a chance to make a mistake. Easier said than done I know, but a solid routine helps


----------

